# Vexilar Battery question??



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just picked up a used Vex FL8 minus the battery and so I need a replacement, In looking on-line, I see all sorts of 4.5 amp, 7 amp, 9 amp all saying they are compatible so what is it exactly I should be looking for? and what benefits shoud I expect if a more powerful one is/ can be used? 

Any place in particular that has great prices?? I know Batteries Plus carries them as does Wally World. 

Thanks, Salmonid


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Look online to see what the FL-8 takes for a Battery. Whatever amp they have in the current FL-8's is the one that you should select.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

My FL-8 has a 7.5 AH battery. It doesnt matter what AH the battery is as long as it fits. The higher AH will just last longer. But my Vex has never, ever died with the 7.5. In fact, one trip i forgot to charge on back to back days and it didn't miss a beat. Mark Bait and Tackle on this site can get it for you. If I know Mark he prob has a few in stock.

Lovin


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Mark Gander Mnt has them for about $20. bought one to use in my old fish finder a few years ago. dont know what Amp rating it is but they had 3 or 4 different ones.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Get the 9 mha battery. That's what most vexilars come with. I think they sell on their site for 39.00 including charger. Try to get this battery thru mark, you won't be sorry . A 9 mha battery will last up to 5 years if kept maintained right, by this, I mean charging and topping off they say, thru the summer months as well as winter. Mine in a fl-18 has lasted goin on 6 years. Will hold a 75-100 % charge all day in 0 degree outdoor weather. A lot of the compatible batteries will work, but ya get what you pay for !!! Mike


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

The 4.5 AH will probably only be a about half the length of the 7 and 9 AH. A 5 AH came with my camera and its 3 1/2" long vs. 6" for the others. If the 9 is the same price as the 7, get the 9. It will just provide power longer on a single charge.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The Vexilar brand battery kits come with a nice 3 stage automatic charger. More expensive than the batteries from Gander. Should be worth it in the long run for better battery life. I just bought one from Mark's B&T this season. $50 9 Ah


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

As others have said, you get what you pay for. It's well worth the "extra" bucks to purchase a new battery so you get fullest life out of it. It's quite frustrating to be out on the ice and have the battery fade away...When that happens you WILL lose sensitivity which translates into missed opportunities! As someone else posted, make sure to charge the batteries every few months and they will last and perform well.


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Go with the 9Amp/hr. It will hold a charge 29% longer than a 7amp/hr battery. I just spent couple hrs the other night researching and finding best price on a battery. Ordered mine from Ebatteriestogo.com. Weighs 7.13# dimensions are 5.95"L 2.56"W 3.7" Hgt. Price was $23.95 This is going to replace my battery for my underwater camera. My Vexilar battery is still going strong and it is on its 6th winter!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

crappie1962 said:


> Go with the 9Amp/hr. It will hold a charge 29% longer than a 7amp/hr battery. I just spent couple hrs the other night researching and finding best price on a battery. Ordered mine from Ebatteriestogo.com. Weighs 7.13# dimensions are 5.95"L 2.56"W 3.7" Hgt. Price was $23.95 This is going to replace my battery for my underwater camera. My Vexilar battery is still going strong and it is on its 6th winter!


I just ordered an 12 volt 9 amp jell battery from gander for 26.61 with free shiping should be here in 2 days.....newyear eve maybe....mine dies every 3 years i am on the third one


----------

